

Programming wisdom - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/08/16/programmingWisdom.html

======
naz
On the other hand you can't rewrite something every few years just because it
will be better. You can always rewrite badly implemented sections if you
designed it well in the first place. What I'm trying to say is: Don't do a
lighttpd.

~~~
apgwoz
Care to explain the lighttpd issue?

~~~
johnm
The v1.4.x series is stable but little except bug fixes because work is
nominally focused on...

The v1.5.x is more or less a rewrite that has languished for a couple of years
with little progress.

------
tokenadult
"We have much higher leverage on our home court and can do more good for the
planet than we can, later, in medicine or politics."

Very interesting suggestion for hackers who want to do some good for society.
First of all, make the Web work better, and then you will have already
contributed something to society before you retire to do charity work.

